# Predicting the wind on Upper Colorado



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

The upstream winds are almost daily. If you must make miles, launch early especially during lower flows such as now. A true threshold CFS depends on the true upstream wind speed I guess.

Weather.gov and Wunderground.com forecasts localized to Bond, Colorado can provide guidance of anticipated wind speeds and directions. The forecasts are not perfect but should be trusted to do proper planning.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

As the sun warms the surfaces of the landforms, the adjacent air warms and begins to flow up the slopes. Air from downstream comes in to fill the vacuum. The process continues with more and more force until late afternoon. As a general rule, of course. 
Weather reports can give a clue too. Sometimes they are downright fierce!


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

Floated Pump to Rancho on Sat. afternoon. No "w" after Yarmony....that was a 1st in many, many years. pleasantly suprised 
What village smith said is right too.


----------



## jaynesuzanne (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks for the replies and explanation of what’s driving those winds. Starting earlier and checking the Bond weather reports will be the near term plan.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

The best way I have found to predict wind is with a.........windprodicuohmmeter.


----------



## Oldmanriver61 (Mar 20, 2016)

I just row down the river for 1 hour then look down there spit really hard and if it hits me in the face I just turn the boat around and row the other way... EASY!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Weather reports, scientific explanations, recent trip reports....all well and good, but Mother Nature does what she wants, when she wants

Just don't mention the "W" word within earshot of the launch


----------



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)

Here is my rule of thumb to predict upstream wind on the Upper C

1- Are you on the Upper C? 
2- Is it later in the afternoon? 
3- are you trying to go down river?

If yes to any of the 3 or all, then expect head winds.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I had a tail wind once.......it gave me the walking farts


----------



## goldenrafter (Jun 23, 2016)

I've yet to find a reliable source to predict winds on Upper C. They usually get the windy days correct, but days they predict calm can still be windy. Probably due to local heating described above. But some days the winds seem to start by mid-morning before it has even starts to heat up. Obviously early mornings are less windy but that doesn't always fit the bug hatches. I am primarily a fly fisherman so hate those days where it blows so hard you just have to rack the rods, turn the boat around backwards and row out against white caps. Was also on the river last Saturday when their was essentially no wind and it was awesome. 

For those familiar with Joel Gratz and OpenSnow, I see they have added a summer forecast site called OpenSummit. I have not started using it yet but maybe this will be useful.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Rather than a headwind, you can predict that the wind will blow in the afternoon upstream hard on the Upper C, for about a quarter mile centered on Two Bridges boat ramp and a few short sections below there the river meanders such that it wraps back on itself and flows NE to NNE. Enjoy those brief respites but don't get used to it.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

How much devil's lettuce are you rafters smoking? 

Here's your prediction: Calm in the morning, wind in the afternoon. Every. Day.


----------

